# Finnish Open 2009



## Novriil (Jul 17, 2009)

It's going to be on 29-30 August. It will be out on WCA page soon.
Here are the events:
*Saturday 29 August, possibly 10 a.m. to 8 p.m.*
Registration
Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves [best of 1]
7x7x7 Cube [mean of 3]
Pyraminx
Rubik's Cube: One-handed, first round
Rubik's Cube, first round
Rubik's 4x4x4 Cube
Rubik's 5x5x5 Cube
6x6x6 Cube [mean of 3]


*Sunday 30 August, possibly 9 or 10 a.m. to 4 or 5 p.m.*
Rubik's 2x2x2 Cube, first round
Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded [best of 3]
Rubik's 2x2x2 Cube, final
Rubik's Cube: One-handed, final
Rubik's Cube, final
Rubik's Cube: With feet [mean of 3]
Winners' ceremony

*
Additionally, on Saturday or Sunday*
Rubik's Magic
Rubik's Master Magic
Snake (unofficial)

*And possibly the following, if there is time*
Megaminx [mean of 3]
Square-1 [mean of 3]
Skewb (unofficial)

The participation fee will be 10€


More info: CLICK HERE!

So how many people of here will come?
I really hope that I can come. Although I have to "say no" to my running competition because it's on the first day. But I think it's better to do an Estonian record 

Uku


----------



## Ian (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow. It's the same date as Indonesian Open


----------



## Novriil (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy cow.. Only I'm going from this forum? 
I think Ewks is coming too but still. 2 PERSONS??!!??


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 19, 2009)

Ian said:


> Wow. It's the same date as Indonesian Open


Yeah, I'm sure there are many cubers who would've wanted to go to both. The countries are like right next to each other.



Novriil said:


> Holy cow.. Only I'm going from this forum?


It's almost 6 weeks from now. There are several Finns on this forum that are probably coming, but they might not be sure or haven't seen this thread yet.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay.. just my first comp  I'm nerveous I think


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Aug 26, 2009)

I will be coming if my registeration works. I dont know if you can register so late. I registered yesterday and my name hasn't shown up on the registered competitors list.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 26, 2009)

You can still register.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 26, 2009)

Hehe.. I registered today  Since today I'm definitely going there.


----------

